# Deer Steaks On The Smokey Joe with Shrimp & Salad !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey all,  the wife & kids have been requesting deer steaks so figured I'd better make it happen...  The wife picked up some shrimp on sale (she wanted these cooked on the stove with butter & garlic... That's fine this time...  LOL) & made an awesome pasta salad !  So, here we go....

The deer steaks !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015



















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015






Seasoned these up with this rub, just a light sprinkle !  Let em sit in the fridge for bout an hour....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015






Just before the grill !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015






Cookin with KBB !  

Some pics !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015



















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015



















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015







Plated pics...













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 13, 2015






It was a tasty meal, thanks for lookin all !


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2015)

That whole meal looks great.

The steaks?????     Perfect.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2015)

c farmer said:


> That whole meal looks great.
> 
> The steaks?????     Perfect.



Thanks Adam, we enjoyed it !  Appreciate the point too !


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2015)

Good looking Plate, Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty from my House!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MMMMMmmm..........

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh hell Yeah!! I want venison too please!!! Great looking meal Justin! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2015)

My kind of meal, nice job everything looks just great     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish I had a plate !!!

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2015)

Justin, Nice looking Idaho surf and turf !!!!!! Those steaks are done to perfection.


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2015)

Justin you took that one to the top,perfection on a plate WOW. Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## mowin (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd eat that... :drool. 

:points:


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks great Justin.  Are those steaks from the back strap?  Real nice cook


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Good looking Plate, Justin!!:drool ----------------:points:
> 
> Looks Mighty Tasty from my House!!:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch Bear, appreciate ya dropping a line & for the point as well !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh hell Yeah!! I want venison too please!!! Great looking meal Justin!
> 
> POINTS!!!!



Thanks Case, it was tasty !  You'd be welcome anytime man !  Thanks for the point too !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2015)

gary s said:


> My kind of meal, nice job everything looks just great     :points1:
> 
> Wish I had a plate !!!
> 
> Gary



Thank ya much Gary, appreciate the kind words & point my friend !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Justin, Nice looking Idaho surf and turf !!!!!! Those steaks are done to perfection. :points:



Thanks CM, I appreciate it man...  The meal sure was tasty !  That's how we SE Idaho Rednecks do surf & turf !   :biggrin:   Thanks again for dropping a line & the point my friend !


----------



## muralboy (Dec 16, 2015)

That was a mighty fine meal. The venison looked like it was cooked to perfection


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2015)

tropics said:


> Justin you took that one to the top,perfection on a plate WOW. Thanks for sharing
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up



Hey Richie, thanks for the nice words & point.... Much appreciated buddy !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2015)

mowin said:


> I'd eat that... :drool.
> 
> :points:



Thanks & for the point too !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Looks great Justin.  Are those steaks from the back strap?  Real nice cook
> :points:



Hey b, thanks for dropping a line bud.... Much appreciated !  These were some loin steaks...  Thanks for the point too ! 

How's that new Granddaughter doing ?


----------



## disco (Dec 17, 2015)

Justin, this is a terrific looking meal. Wish I was there!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2015)

muralboy said:


> That was a mighty fine meal. The venison looked like it was cooked to perfection



Thank you very much, it was sure enjoyed !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2015)

Disco said:


> Justin, this is a terrific looking meal. Wish I was there!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco, much appreciated...  You'd be welcome anytime !


----------

